

Adobe Photoshop CC Has Apparently Been Cracked One Day After Launch - fdm
http://petapixel.com/2013/06/19/adobe-photoshop-cc-has-apparently-been-cracked-one-day-after-launch/

======
fnordfnordfnord
I find this amusing. Adobe's piracy problem is of it's own making. They've
cultivated these pirates for years by keeping their products priced so high,
and by ignoring widespread piracy from students and amateurs. They've got
their work cut out for them if they want to solve this problem.

~~~
jesperlindstrom
I agree. Photoshop is something I use a lot on a hobby basis, but as a student
I can't justify buying it because of the high price, which leaves me with no
other option...

~~~
kibibu
You have options. On Mac, use Pixelmator. Elsewhere, learn GIMP.

I cut the Adobe cord a long time ago and don't even miss it anymore.

~~~
Recoil42
>I cut the Adobe cord a long time ago and don't even miss it anymore.

You're clearly not a commercial designer, then. Pixelmator (while it has some
interesting features) and GIMP don't even cut the mustard on the most basic
level. Non-destructive editing, for instance. I wish it wasn't true, but it
is.

~~~
zokier
> You're clearly not a commercial designer, then

Grandparent was specifically talking about hobby use, not
commercial/professional designing:

> Photoshop is something I use a lot on a _hobby_ basis

------
draugadrotten
An uncrackable adobe copy protection is what the Gimp (d*mn that name) really
needs to finally get usable. Legions of creative students will improve upon
Gimp as soon as they can no longer use Adobe for free. Professionals already
pay for Adobe.

~~~
sergiotapia
GIMP needs to not look like a program that time warped forward in time from
1993.

~~~
fennecfoxen
I'm going to be pedantic for a moment to make a point later... The GIMP is
essentially an inanimate object and has no needs of its own. It does not want
to be used. It does not want to be popular. It does not want. It would be
quite happy to be consigned to perdition, except it can't be happy at all.
Let's be clear here: _you want_ a program like GIMP that doesn't look like it
time warped forward from 1993.

Which is a different matter altogether, but the main thing is that it sounds
less impressive, and that you should watch out for any potential sense of
entitlement to awesomer software, because you probably didn't actually pay any
money or work on said software... :P

Now, some of us are a little less picky about UI and deployability in an
actual or hypothetical commercial design-house workflow and the usual
complaints, and are possibly a little more picky about spending money (and/or
pirating software). We'll continue to happily use the GIMP for our
miscellaneous photo-editing needs as such needs arise, and volunteer labor
will continue to improve it.

------
ajiang
I'll echo radicalbyte's comment
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5911792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5911792))
which is that Adobe doesn't care about the casual user who pirates their
software. It's extremely expensive software that they would only expect
professionals to pay for, and typically those designers, graphic artists, etc.
at companies are not going to be pirating anything. Their companies will pay
for the software, and given the choice, those professionals will pick the
software they're most comfortable with. By making it pretty darn easy to get
your hands on a pirated copy, Adobe is playing the long game but winning in
the end as the steep learning curve keeps their users from switching.

~~~
socialist_coder
It's not easy to pirate though. The last versions have been pretty tricky for
"normal" people to successfully crack and run. Just look at the comments on
any file sharing site. The majority of them are like, "i cant get this to
work". People end up running an older version and not the latest.

If this was really their intended strategy they would just make a free version
for students or amateurs. As it is now, they are spending a LOT of effort
trying to make it harder to crack their products. And it is harder, but it's
still possible.

Look at Autodesk Maya, they have a free version for students so there is
absolutely no reason to pirate it.

------
mb0
The prospective of crackers is that all commercial software should be cracked
& distributed amongst the community. It doesn't matter if it's a $20 chat
client, or a $10K industrial CAD platform. Reverse engineering is a sport to
them.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
s/prospective/perspective/

------
mariusmg
Seriously ? Now it's news when software gets cracked ?

Happens everyday.....move on.

~~~
mtgx
I guess it's to rub it in the faces of Adobe and everyone else who supported
this move "because it would help against piracy", when in reality they've just
made it worse for normal customers, and also more expensive (which was
probably what they really wanted anyway, and the anti-piracy thing was just
the public excuse for doing it).

~~~
radicalbyte
In this case, piracy is in Adobe's interest. It allows people to learn their
tools, which they'll then buy once they're working.

Creative Cloud is all about forced upgrades, not cutting piracy.

~~~
rangibaby
This is it. It's common for design shops to stop on a version of Adobe that is
mature and works for them. After a couple of years, you're spending less than
$50 per month.

InDesign .indd compatibility has consistently broken with each new CS version;
with this new system, you're either going to have to subscribe or not be able
to interchange files in their original, (easily) editable format with clients,
other designers, etc.

------
bigd
I found myself buying for the first time ps and illustrator. the edu
subscription is 20$ month, which is finally, reasonable. I'm very happy to pay
for what I'd been using for years but had previously been impossible to
afford.

~~~
freehunter
And that's exactly what Adobe is looking for. They don't care that you pirate
their software. They know that when the time comes for you to choose something
to use professionally, you'll have no choice but to buy a license. And if
you're not using it professionally, Adobe lost nothing from the pirated
version anyway.

~~~
free652
They're plenty of professionals that use pirated Adobe software... Like the
most of the 2nd/3rd world countries.

~~~
sbarre
They still wouldn't be paying for it though, and when they can afford to, they
will.. And yet again, it just grows their market share and continues to make
their products the de-facto..

If the 2nd/3rd world started to standardize on non-Adobe tools, then all the
1st world agencies that use that cheap labour could potentially start looking
into those other tools, right?

------
nchlswu
I love how the media keeps portraying CC as an anti-piracy measure. It may be
a segue to it, but unless software truly lives in the cloud this would never
be the case.

It's changing the revenue stream and in a lot of cases, it's more compelling
for users to switch over.

------
threeseed
And people can download music for free yet Apple sells billions of songs on
iTunes.

People are more than happy to pay if the price/convenience is right.

------
rplacd
If the CC's brought in one good thing, it's motivation to finally surgically
remove Bridge from PS - I eyed it with suspicion when it came and tried to
make itself at home; and I'm not terribly mourning the unceremonious slitting
of the umbilical cord. (I am - in short - a miserable, tribal consumer.)

------
s0me0ne
Paint Shop or Corel Draw are much cheaper. If you still need commercial
softare.

------
Simple1234
An entire day? What a bunch of lazy slackers...

------
ihsw
It's probably a honeypot.

------
workbench
Considering how complacent Adobe is right now it worries me how bad things
will get when they no longer have to entice an upgrade every year.

